# Hunter Cambridge



## Voyageur Sam (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anybody out there have a picture of the Hunter Cambridge under that name? She was a tanker which was sold to the Greeks which in those days implied she was clapped out (She was) and then bought back by a British Company, Cambridge Tankers. She was carrying bitumen from Venezuela to Weaste, on the Manchester Ship Canal and the one trip I did starting in June 1970 was interesting to say the least.
We stopped at Curacao intending to put the main generator rotor ashore by boat to be rewound. The authorities would not allow it so we went alongside where a surveyor came aboard and the standby steam generator blew up on test. So there we stayed while the generator rotor was air freighted back to Manchester to be rewound and returned before we could continue to Venezuela where the Chinese crew mutinied and were removed by the National Guard! Life was fun in those days.
I now find that in my time there I never took a photo of the ship complete, though I have some taken on board. I have been unable to find one anywhere so far. She was launched as Ross Hill in 1953, became Winnie in 1967, Hunter Cambridge in 1968 and Eleftheria in 1971. I believe she eventually sank. I would very much like to find a picture of her as Hunter Cambridge, a memorable ship to me though perhaps for the wrong reasons! I also wonder whether anyone else remembers her, with affection or otherwise.


----------



## Keith Pengelly (Feb 2, 2011)

Try Skyfotos or the link for the firm that took them over. They had a photo as Hunter cambridge when she was Cambridge Tankers and was manned by Officers from London & Overseas Freighters in 1968


----------



## Voyageur Sam (Jan 30, 2013)

Many thanks Keith. I had actually tried the Fotoflite site, having used Skyfotos many times in the past. For some reason my computer and Fotoflite do not wish to communicate, on the face of it all is well (Including the Blank cookies)but it will not let me search the files and scrolling through many thousands of pictures even 50 at a time is just not on. Following your hint I tried again - same result so I phoned Fotoflite and got an extremely pleasant and helpful response. There is one black and white picture taken in the year I sailed in her so that is that hole plugged in my gallery. I am sure I will find more as time goes on. Also thanks for jogging my memory, I had forgotten the LOF connection. It is all coming back now.


----------



## Tony Shaw (Mar 31, 2010)

As lock master at Latchford Locks I had her quite regularly passing through on her way up to Weaste. During one Christmas period,whilst lifting up in thr lock,the old man invited me aboard to take ashore 2 cases of beer for the 'lads'.Decent chap ! A friend of mine, who is now a pilot on the canal, Peter Eaton, made a few voyages on her, I believe.


----------



## Ken Lowe (May 6, 2015)

Voyageur Sam said:


> Does anybody out there have a picture of the Hunter Cambridge under that name? She was a tanker which was sold to the Greeks which in those days implied she was clapped out (She was) and then bought back by a British Company, Cambridge Tankers. She was carrying bitumen from Venezuela to Weaste, on the Manchester Ship Canal and the one trip I did starting in June 1970 was interesting to say the least.
> We stopped at Curacao intending to put the main generator rotor ashore by boat to be rewound. The authorities would not allow it so we went alongside where a surveyor came aboard and the standby steam generator blew up on test. So there we stayed while the generator rotor was air freighted back to Manchester to be rewound and returned before we could continue to Venezuela where the Chinese crew mutinied and were removed by the National Guard! Life was fun in those days.
> I now find that in my time there I never took a photo of the ship complete, though I have some taken on board. I have been unable to find one anywhere so far. She was launched as Ross Hill in 1953, became Winnie in 1967, Hunter Cambridge in 1968 and Eleftheria in 1971. I believe she eventually sank. I would very much like to find a picture of her as Hunter Cambridge, a memorable ship to me though perhaps for the wrong reasons! I also wonder whether anyone else remembers her, with affection or otherwise.
> 
> ...


----------

